# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Էկոլոգիական դաստիարակություն

## yerevanci

Սա  անհրաժեշտ  է  բոլորիս,  թե  մեծ,  և  թե՝  փոքր:  Փորձենք  այս  թեմայում  առաջարկել  դաստիարակության  մեր  տարբերակը;
Քննարկման  ժամանակ  ես  կմիանամ  ձեզ  ու  կառաջարկեմ  իմ  տարբերակները`  հնարավորինս  հիմնավորելով:

----------

Adriano (01.06.2010), E-la Via (03.06.2010), Yevuk (03.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (02.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (01.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Այ, լավ թեմայա, բավականին բազմաբովանդակ ու կարևոր: Ըստ երևույթին հենց այստեղից էլ պետք է սկսել պայքարել էկոլոգիական իրավիճակի վատթարացման հետ: Անընդհատ մարդ  վերագրում է էկոլոգիական աղետը հասարակությանը չհասկանալով, որ հասարակությւնը ինքը անհատների միավորում է: Եվ հետևապես պետք է սկսել ոչ թե հասարակությունից անհատ, այլ հակառակը ներքևից վերև: Այսինքն երեխաներին հենց փոքրուց պետք է սովորեցնել մաքրությանը, սերը դեպի բնություն և ընդհանրապես ավելի շատ մարդկային միտքը պետք է գնա ոչ միայն շուկայական հարաբերությունների վրա հիմնված տնտեսության, այլ դրան պետք է գումարվի այսպես կոչված կանաչ տնտեսություն հասկացությունը: 
Այս գործում էկան դեր ունեն դպրոցները, մանկապարտեզները: Օրինակ մանկապարտեզներում կարելի է նկարների , բազմապիսի գույների միջոցով սեր աթնացնել բնության նկատմամբ, երեխային պարզ հասկանալի լեզվով բացատրել, որ բնությունը մարդու օրգանիզմի նման բան է և վերջինիս գեղեցկությունը պահպանելու համար անհրաժեշտ է վերջինիս խնամքով և զգուշությամբ վերաբերվել: Օրինակ ՀՀ-ում կա բուսաբանություն առարկա, սրա ներքո կարելի է ավելացնել ժամեր, որը կօգնի երեխաներին կապվել բնության հետ: Վերջի վերջո պետք է հասկանալ , որ մարդն էլ է բնության մի մաս, մասը առանց ամբողջի չի կարող գոյատևել:

----------

E-la Via (03.06.2010), yerevanci (02.06.2010)

----------


## geograf

Սա պետք է յուրաքանչյուրիս, և այդ թեմայով խեսելիս լռել հնարավոր չէ,էկոլոգիական դաստիարակությունը պետք է լինի դեռ բարուրից: Իսկ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը եթե ոչ հիմա ապա ապագայում ծնող է լինելու և ես ցանկանում եմ, որ գոնե մենք նրանց մեջ սերմանենք սեր դեպի բնություն

----------

E-la Via (03.06.2010), eduard30 (11.04.2011), yerevanci (03.06.2010), Հայուհի (03.06.2010)

----------


## ivy

Էկոլոգիական խնդիրներով մարդիկ հետաքրքրվում են հիմնականում զարգացած երկրներում. աղքատ երկրում մարդու առաջնային խնդիրը իր հացի հարցը հոգալն է. բնապահպանությունը ամենավերջին հարցերից է, որ կարող է նման երկրների միջին վիճակագրական մարդուն հետաքրքրել: Ու մեղադրելու բան էլ չկա...
Դե արի էդպիսի մարդուն դաստիարակի, որ խանութ գնալիս մի քանի ցելոֆան անկապ օգտագործելու փոխարեն, մեկով բավարարվի, որովհետև ցելոֆանը ու ընդհանրապես պլաստիկ նյութը բնության գլխավոր թշնամին է: Եվրոպական երկրներում անգամ փոքր էրեխեքը գիտեն դրա մասին: Բայց դու էս հոգնած-տանջված-կիսասոված մարդուն դե փորձի նման բան ասել. ամենաքիչը աննորմալի տեղ կդնի քեզ:
Կամ աղբը առանձնացնելը... Էկոլոգիական կարևոր հարցերից մեկն է: Բայց արդյո՞ք Հայաստանի նման երկրի համար, որտեղ միլիոն հատ ուրիշ հրատապ հարցեր կան, էդ աղբի առանձնացումը (բուսականը` մի տեղ, պլաստիկը` մի տեղ, ապակին `մի տեղ և այլն) կարևոր խնդիր է: Իհարկե ոչ: Ոչ էլ այն կարևոր է էդ երկրի բնակիչների համար. ուզում ես փորձի դաստիարակել, ուզում ես` ոչ:

----------

E-la Via (03.06.2010), Kuk (06.06.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էկոլոգիական խնդիրներով մարդիկ հետաքրքրվում են հիմնականում զարգացած երկրներում. աղքատ երկրում մարդու առաջնային խնդիրը իր հացի հարցը հոգալն է. բնապահպանությունը ամենավերջին հարցերից է, որ կարող է նման երկրների միջին վիճակագրական մարդուն հետաքրքրել: Ու մեղադրելու բան էլ չկա...
> Դե արի էդպիսի մարդուն դաստիարակի, որ խանութ գնալիս մի քանի ցելոֆան անկապ օգտագործելու փոխարեն, մեկով բավարարվի, որովհետև ցելոֆանը ու ընդհանրապես պլաստիկ նյութը բնության գլխավոր թշնամին է: Եվրոպական երկրներում անգամ փոքր էրեխեքը գիտեն դրա մասին: Բայց դու էս հոգնած-տանջված-կիսասոված մարդուն դե փորձի նման բան ասել. ամենաքիչը աննորմալի տեղ կդնի քեզ:
> Կամ աղբը առանձնացնելը... Էկոլոգիական կարևոր հարցերից մեկն է: Բայց արդյո՞ք Հայաստանի նման երկրի համար, որտեղ միլիոն հատ ուրիշ հրատապ հարցեր կան, էդ աղբի առանձնացումը (բուսականը` մի տեղ, պլաստիկը` մի տեղ, ապակին `մի տեղ և այլն) կարևոր խնդիր է: Իհարկե ոչ: Ոչ էլ այն կարևոր է էդ երկրի բնակիչների համար. ուզում ես փորձի դաստիարակել, ուզում ես` ոչ:


Մի անգամ պապայիս հետ զբոսնում էի քաղաքում (կլինեի մի 8 տարեկան) ինչ-որ թփից տերև պոկեցի դրեցի բռունցքիս վրա ու պայթացրեցի (ձենով տերև գմփցնել էի սովորել): Մեկնեցի հորս ասեցի.

_տե՞ս, 
պապան անտարբեր նայեց բան չասեց, 
շարունակեցի.
_լա՞վ արեցի (նկատի ունենալով տերև գմփցնելու հմտությունս)
_էնքան էլ չէ (հանգիստ տոնով ասեց պապաս)
դե ես բնականաբար խորացա, թե ինչի ոնց բան ման, ու ստացա համառոտ դասախոսություն այն մասին, թե ինչպես է յուրաքանչյուր տերև թթվածին արտադրում, որ մենք շնչենք չսատկենք (  :Jpit:  ): Մի խոսքով, տերև գմփցնելու հմտությունից ծագած հպարտությունս փոխվեց մոտս մեղքի զգացումով, ցանկություն առաջացավ էդ տեևը հետ կպցնել: Հիմա ես թփերից տերև չեմ պոկում և առավել ևս գմփցնում  :Jpit:  

Երկրի տնտեսական վիճակի հետ էդքան չէի կապի, դա մշակույթի հարց ա՝ ասենք ինչքան էլ սոված ենք լինում, փողոցում չենք միզում չէ՞, բայց մեկ էլ տեսնում ես փողոցով սլացող մի 30 000$ արժողությամբ մեքենայի պատուհանից սիգարետի տուփ ա թռնում դուրս:

----------

Ariadna (03.06.2010), Chuk (03.06.2010), dvgray (04.06.2010), E-la Via (03.06.2010), Kuk (06.06.2010), Sagittarius (10.04.2011), Yevuk (03.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.06.2010), Երկնային (03.06.2010), Լուսաբեր (03.06.2010), Ուլուանա (03.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (04.06.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Երկրի տնտեսական վիճակի հետ էդքան չէի կապի, դա մշակույթի հարց ա՝ ասենք ինչքան էլ սոված ենք լինում, փողոցում չենք միզում չէ՞, բայց մեկ էլ տեսնում ես փողոցով սլացող մի 30 000$ արժողությամբ մեքենայի պատուհանից սիգարետի տուփ ա թռնում դուրս:


Տնտեսական վիճակն է բերել առկա մշակույթի ձեւավորմանը: Սոված լինելու հարցով, ասեմ, ՀՊՏՀ-ի անցման արդեն կես տարի բնակիչ- կինը  միայն չի միզում անցումում, այլ... Ամեն ինչը, նաեւ ձեւավորված մշակույթը, բխում է սոցիալական վիճակից, իսկ դա էլ՝ երկրի տնտեսական վիճակից: Կամ էլ թե չէ Երեւանի անցումները,ի՞նչ խնդիր են լուծում՝ սոցիալական:

----------


## Ariadna

> Տնտեսական վիճակն է բերել առկա մշակույթի ձեւավորմանը: Սոված լինելու հարցով, ասեմ, ՀՊՏՀ-ի անցման արդեն կես տարի բնակիչ- կինը  միայն չի միզում անցումում, այլ... Ամեն ինչը, նաեւ ձեւավորված մշակույթը, բխում է սոցիալական վիճակից, իսկ դա էլ՝ երկրի տնտեսական վիճակից: Կամ էլ թե չէ Երեւանի անցումները,ի՞նչ խնդիր են լուծում՝ սոցիալական:


Լավ էլի, Կատյուշ, հասկացանք տնտեսագետ ես, ի՞նչ կապ ունի տնտեսական վիճակը ներքին կուլտուրայի հետ։ Հա, ասենք, եթե դրսում զուգարաններ լինեն ամեն քայլափոխի ու շատ թանկ, և ինչ որ մեկը փող չունենալու պատճառով միզի անցումում, կասեմ տնտեսական վիճակն էր։ Բայց ասենք արևածաղիկը փողոցում թքելը կամ մեքենայի միջից ինչ որ բան շպրտելը ընդամենը դաստիարակության խնդիր է, ինչի՞ ես չեմ անում, կողքինս անում է, նույն երկրի քաղաքացի ենք չէ՞, դա ընդամենը դաստիարակության խնդիր է։ Ու ի դեպ, շատ հեշտ լուծվող, ամենաանդաստիարակին էլ, որ փողոցում բռնեն, տուգանեն, մյուս անգամ չի անի։

----------

Agni (03.06.2010), dvgray (04.06.2010), E-la Via (03.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.06.2010), Երկնային (03.06.2010), Ձայնալար (03.06.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Երկրի տնտեսական վիճակի հետ էդքան չէի կապի, դա մշակույթի հարց ա՝ ասենք ինչքան էլ սոված ենք լինում, փողոցում չենք միզում չէ՞, բայց մեկ էլ տեսնում ես փողոցով սլացող մի 30 000$ արժողությամբ մեքենայի պատուհանից սիգարետի տուփ ա թռնում դուրս:


Իսկ ես այունամենայնիվ կկապեի տնտեսական վիճակի հետ: Հայաստանում չեն միզում փողոցում, բայց ասենք` Հնդկաստանում, որտեղ աղքատությունը երբեմն ծայրահեղ է, մարդիկ փողոցում համ միզում են, համ մի բան էլ ավելին` հենց աչքիդ առաջ. ու խոսքը միայն աղքատների մասին չի, այլ ընդհանրապես` էդ երկրի մարդիկ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ ես այունամենայնիվ կկապեի տնտեսական վիճակի հետ: Հայաստանում չեն միզում փողոցում, բայց ասենք` Հնդկաստանում, որտեղ աղքատությունը երբեմն ծայրահեղ է, մարդիկ փողոցում համ միզում են, համ մի բան էլ ավելին` հենց աչքիդ առաջ. ու խոսքը միայն աղքատների մասին չի, այլ ընդհանրապես` էդ երկրի մարդիկ:


Բայց երևի կլինի Հնդկաստանի օրի մի երկիր, որտեղ այնուամենայնիվ չեն միզում: Երևի տնտեսական գործոնն էլ կա. ասածս էն ա, որ մենակ դրանով պայմանավորված չի ու եթե ուզենք, կարող ենք փոխվել՝ չսպասելով տնտեսական զարգացման:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:24 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:19 ----------

Կամ թեկուզ խորհրդային միության ժամանակ (հարուստ չէինք, բայց հացի խնդիր էլ չկար) մարդիկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ապահովված էին, բայց էլի նույն խոզությունն էր: Էլի մեր Գետառը աղբատար խողովակ էր:

----------

Ariadna (03.06.2010), Chuk (03.06.2010), ivy (03.06.2010), Ուլուանա (03.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Բայց երևի կլինի Հնդկաստանի օրի մի երկիր, որտեղ այնուամենայնիվ չեն միզում: Երևի տնտեսական գործոնն էլ կա. ասածս էն ա, որ մենակ դրանով պայմանավորված չի ու եթե ուզենք, կարող ենք փոխվել՝ չսպասելով տնտեսական զարգացման:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, տնտեսական զարգացումը կարող է միայն նպաստել, սակայն մեկը մյուսով այնքան էլ պայմանավորված չէ: Իսկ հնարավոր է այլ տարբերակ, որ տնտեսական բուռն զարգացումն է հանգեցրել  էկոլոգիական խնդիրների, ինչպես նաև դրանով հետ է գցել էկոլոգիական դստիարակության խնդիրները: Այս դեպքում ինչպես մեկնաբանենք, կարողա տնտեսական զարգացում ապրես բայց այդ տեսանկյունից լրիվ անդաստիարակ լինես:

----------


## yerevanci

> Էկոլոգիական խնդիրներով մարդիկ հետաքրքրվում են հիմնականում զարգացած երկրներում. աղքատ երկրում մարդու առաջնային խնդիրը իր հացի հարցը հոգալն է. բնապահպանությունը ամենավերջին հարցերից է, որ կարող է նման երկրների միջին վիճակագրական մարդուն հետաքրքրել: Ու մեղադրելու բան էլ չկա...
> Դե արի էդպիսի մարդուն դաստիարակի, որ խանութ գնալիս մի քանի ցելոֆան անկապ օգտագործելու փոխարեն, մեկով բավարարվի, որովհետև ցելոֆանը ու ընդհանրապես պլաստիկ նյութը բնության գլխավոր թշնամին է: Եվրոպական երկրներում անգամ փոքր էրեխեքը գիտեն դրա մասին: Բայց դու էս հոգնած-տանջված-կիսասոված մարդուն դե փորձի նման բան ասել. ամենաքիչը աննորմալի տեղ կդնի քեզ:
> Կամ աղբը առանձնացնելը... Էկոլոգիական կարևոր հարցերից մեկն է: Բայց արդյո՞ք Հայաստանի նման երկրի համար, որտեղ միլիոն հատ ուրիշ հրատապ հարցեր կան, էդ աղբի առանձնացումը (բուսականը` մի տեղ, պլաստիկը` մի տեղ, ապակին `մի տեղ և այլն) կարևոր խնդիր է: Իհարկե ոչ: Ոչ էլ այն կարևոր է էդ երկրի բնակիչների համար. ուզում ես փորձի դաստիարակել, ուզում ես` ոչ:


Ասեմ,  որ  Էկոլոգիան  միայն  պլաստիկ  շշերից  մաքրելը  կամ  աղբի  տեղափոխումը  չէ,  դա  համակարգային  գիտություն  է,  և  խորհուրդ  կտայի  ավելի  լավ  ուսումնասիրել

----------


## Agni

Բնական է տնտեսական վիճակը մեծ կապ ունի, բայց ուր մնաց մարդկային գիտակցությունը... Ախր դա դժվարություն չի ներակայացնում իրենից...
Ծանոթներիցս մեկը պատմում էր, թե  ինչպես է Շվեցարիայի դպրոցներում ուսուցիչը տարբեր  նյութերից կազմված աղբը թափում դասարանի գետնին և փոքր երեխաները համապատասխանաբար աղբարկղն էին նետում/կախված ինչ նյութից է՝ապակյա, պլաստմասե, թղթյա և այլն/… Հա դե չեմ ասում միանգամից Շվեցարիա դառնանք, բայց ինչի իրանց լավ փորձից չսովորենք...Յուրաքանչյուրիս պարտքնա հետևել էկոլոգիայի պահպանումը:

----------


## ivy

> Ասեմ,  որ  Էկոլոգիան  միայն  պլաստիկ  շշերից  մաքրելը  կամ  աղբի  տեղափոխումը  չէ,  դա  համակարգային  գիտություն  է,  և  խորհուրդ  կտայի  ավելի  լավ  ուսումնասիրել


Ընդամենը օրինակներ էին...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:04 ----------




> Բնական է տնտեսական վիճակը մեծ կապ ունի, բայց ուր մնաց մարդկային գիտակցությունը... Ախր դա դժվարություն չի ներակայացնում իրենից...
> Ծանոթներիցս մեկը պատմում էր, թե  ինչպես է Շվեցարիայի դպրոցներում ուսուցիչը տարբեր  նյութերից կազմված աղբը թափում դասարանի գետնին և փոքր երեխաները համապատասխանաբար աղբարկղն էին նետում/կախված ինչ նյութից է՝ապակյա, պլաստմասե, թղթյա և այլն/… Հա դե չեմ ասում միանգամից Շվեցարիա դառնանք, բայց ինչի իրանց լավ փորձից չսովորենք...Յուրաքանչյուրիս պարտքնա հետևել էկոլոգիայի պահպանումը:


Ամեն ինչ դեռ մանկապարտեզից են սկսում. մենք որ անում ենք (Գերմանիայում)... Աղբի բաժանման հարցին շատ լրջորեն են վերաբերվում` որպես էկոլոգիական կարևոր խնդիր:

----------


## yerevanci

Ցանկացած  երկիր  այս  հարցի  բարձրությանը  հասնում  է  օրենք  կիրառելով,  չնայած  բարձրություն  ասելը  մի  փոքր  հարաբերական  է,  քանի  որ  նույնիսկ  այդ  աստիճանին  հասնելով  տեսնում  ես,  որ  կան  շատ  չլուծված  հարցեր:  Եթե  մեր  երկրում  ամեն  մի  էկոլոգիական  սխալ  քայլի  համար  մարդիկ  տուգանվեն  խոշոր  գումարներով,  ապա  շատ  կարճ  ժամանակ  հետո  մեր  երկրի  օրինակը  կբերեն  շատ  այլ  երկրներ,  փորձը  ցույց  է  տվել,  որ  մարդու  վրա  ազդելու  առաջնային  գործոնը  նրա  գրպանին  կպնելն  է,  և  Հայաստանում  դա  շատ  լավ  է  գործում:

----------


## geograf

Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ ընկեր Սարգսյան :Hands Up:   :Ok: 


> Ցանկացած  երկիր  այս  հարցի  բարձրությանը  հասնում  է  օրենք  կիրառելով,  չնայած  բարձրություն  ասելը  մի  փոքր  հարաբերական  է,  քանի  որ  նույնիսկ  այդ  աստիճանին  հասնելով  տեսնում  ես,  որ  կան  շատ  չլուծված  հարցեր:  Եթե  մեր  երկրում  ամեն  մի  էկոլոգիական  սխալ  քայլի  համար  մարդիկ  տուգանվեն  խոշոր  գումարներով,  ապա  շատ  կարճ  ժամանակ  հետո  մեր  երկրի  օրինակը  կբերեն  շատ  այլ  երկրներ,  փորձը  ցույց  է  տվել,  որ  մարդու  վրա  ազդելու  առաջնային  գործոնը  նրա  գրպանին  կպնելն  է,  և  Հայաստանում  դա  շատ  լավ  է  գործում:

----------


## dvgray

> Ասեմ,  որ  Էկոլոգիան  միայն  պլաստիկ  շշերից  մաքրելը  կամ  աղբի  տեղափոխումը  չէ,  դա  համակարգային  գիտություն  է,  և  խորհուրդ  կտայի  ավելի  լավ  ուսումնասիրել


Հայաստանում պրակտիկերան ամեն ինչն է էկոլոգիական աղետ: սկսած ցելաֆոնից /որը եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ երբևէ չի լուծվում հողի մեջ, ու հավեժ մնալու է այդպես/ ու ավտոմեքենաների այկլանդակ արտանետոիմներից - վերջացրած անտառների ու կենդանական աշխարհի սպանդով ու աննկառավարելի Երկրի ընդերքի մաքրազարդումով…:

Հայաստանում առանձնապես ուսումնասիրելու բան էլ չկա: անգամ կատարյալ դեբիլը փողոց դուրս գալով կարող է Հայաստանի էկոլոգիական աղետի վրա դոկտորական պաշտպանել:

----------


## yerevanci

> Հայաստանում պրակտիկերան ամեն ինչն է էկոլոգիական աղետ: սկսած ցելաֆոնից /որը եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ երբևէ չի լուծվում հողի մեջ, ու հավեժ մնալու է այդպես/ ու ավտոմեքենաների այկլանդակ արտանետոիմներից - վերջացրած անտառների ու կենդանական աշխարհի սպանդով ու աննկառավարելի Երկրի ընդերքի մաքրազարդումով…:
> 
> Հայաստանում առանձնապես ուսումնասիրելու բան էլ չկա: անգամ կատարյալ դեբիլը փողոց դուրս գալով կարող է Հայաստանի էկոլոգիական աղետի վրա դոկտորական պաշտպանել:


Չէ,   այդպես  չի,  շատ  սխալվում  ես,  դա  կարող  էր  90ականների  սկզբին  լինել,  բայց  ոչ  հիմա,   վիճակը  բարվոք  չէ,  այո,  բայց  քո  նկարագրածը  բնորոշ  է  օրինակ  աֆրիկյան  մի  հետամնաց  երկրի,  իսկ  մեր  երկրում  այժմ  շուրջ  80  հազար  հասարակական  կազմակերպություններից  մոտ  կեսը  բնապահպանական  են,  վերջին  տարիներին  սկսել  ենք  մեծ  ուշադրություն  դարձնել  ամեն  մի մանրուքի,  ես  սա  ասում  եմ  վստահորեն,  որովհետև  ինքս  այդ  ոլորտում  եմ,  և  վերջիվերջո  մենք  ունենք  առանձին  նախարարություն,  որը  չունեն  շատ  այլ  երկրներ

----------


## Katka

> Լավ էլի, Կատյուշ, հասկացանք տնտեսագետ ես, ի՞նչ կապ ունի տնտեսական վիճակը ներքին կուլտուրայի հետ։


Ես տնտեսագետ չեմ, Աննուշկա :Smile: 
Ուղղակի կապ ունի:
Կապը գուցե անտեսանելի է, բայց երկրում գործող մշակույթը/ պահվածքի տեսանկյունից/, վարքականոնները բխում են մարդու սոցիալական վիճակից ու միջավայրում տիրող վիճակից: 
Հա, համաձայն եմ, ընտանիքի դաստիարակությունը կարեւոր տեղ է զբաղեցնում, ես դա իմ առումով էլ կարող եմ ասել, ինչքան էլ դժվարություններ են եղել մեր տանը, մայրս միշտ էլ չէր մոռանում վարքականոնների պահը, բայց …



> Բայց ասենք արևածաղիկը փողոցում թքելը կամ մեքենայի միջից ինչ որ բան շպրտելը ընդամենը դաստիարակության խնդիր է, ինչի՞ ես չեմ անում, կողքինս անում է, նույն երկրի քաղաքացի ենք չէ՞, դա ընդամենը դաստիարակության խնդիր է։


Արի սենց պատկերացնենք: Ենթադրենք X երեխու պապան ու մաման փող աշխատելու ու էդ X-ն մեծացնելու համար առավոտից սկսած աշխատում են Շրջանայինի անցումում ծաղիկ վաճառելով կամ շաուրմա սարքելով ու… հա կասես է, թող ժամանակ ունենան դաստիարակեն եւն… բայց գնանք X-ի դպրոց, որը պետք է լրացնի բացերը… Դպրոցում լուծվում է սոցիալական խնդիր: Էնօրը մեր դպրոցի  տնօրենը տուն էր եկել, պապաս քարոզեց, մեկ էլ պարզվեց սոցիալական հարց է լուծվում, դրա համար շատ մարդիկ հայտնվել են ոչ իրանց տեղում… Բարձրացանք X-ի համալսարան ու անպայման բարձրագույն… նույնն է, Անն: Էնօրը քննության հանձնաժողովի նախագահ բողոքում ա… մեկ էլ, ա դե սոցիալական հարց ենք լուծում…Տեսար, քանի օղակ թռանք ու դաստիարակության, կրթելու հարցը բաց մնաց: Ինչու՞: Սոցիալական հարց ենք լուծում, տնտեսական լուրջ պրոբլեմներ կան:

Միզելու ու սեմչկի մակարդակից բարձրանանք, որը առավել շատ էկոլոգիական չէ, որքան նույն երկրի հետամնացության: Գնանք Քաջարան ու շնչենք էնտեղի օդը: Կոմբինատը այսօր ամբողջ երկիրն է պահում, բայց քաղաքում դեֆորմացված երեխաներ են ծնվում: Դե սա էլ, իհարկե, ներքին կուլտուրայից չի, որ բխում է...






> Ու ի դեպ, շատ հեշտ լուծվող, ամենաանդաստիարակին էլ, որ փողոցում բռնեն, տուգանեն, մյուս անգամ չի անի։


Վստա՞հ ես, որ չի անի: Կանի, այն էլ ոնց կանի: Կարող ա աղքատը չանի, բայց չհավատաս, որ պապիրոսի տուփեր չեն թռնի: Նախ՝ պետք է սովորացնել, կրթել/ դաստիարակել/ ու ամենակարեւորը այդ ամենի համար նպաստավոր միջավայր ձեւավորել, հետո պահանջել ու օդից բյուջե լցնող տուգանքներ սահմանել: Հիշում եմ մեր դպրոցում առաջին դասարանից սովորացնում էին փողոց անցնելու կարգուկանոնը, քաղաքակիրթ ձեւով, ոչ թե բյուջեն լցնելու առումով տուգանելով: Հա, թող սովորացնեն, բայց միաժամանակ սահմանեն տուգանքներ: 

*Հ.Գ.* Ինչ վերաբերում է շվայտացած պապիրոսի տուփեր շպրտողներին… արի նայենք՝ ովքեր են դրանք, մտածենք՝ ինչու են դրանք ու արդյոք դրանք են, որ պետք է օրինակ հանդիսանան  տվյալ դեպքում… Հարուստ կամ աղքատի հարցը չէ իմ ասածը, իմ ասածը բարեկեցիկությունն է, որը շատ հարցեր լուծում է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էկոլոգիական խնդիրներով մարդիկ հետաքրքրվում են հիմնականում զարգացած երկրներում. աղքատ երկրում մարդու առաջնային խնդիրը իր հացի հարցը հոգալն է. բնապահպանությունը ամենավերջին հարցերից է, որ կարող է նման երկրների միջին վիճակագրական մարդուն հետաքրքրել: Ու մեղադրելու բան էլ չկա...
> Դե արի էդպիսի մարդուն դաստիարակի, որ խանութ գնալիս մի քանի ցելոֆան անկապ օգտագործելու փոխարեն, մեկով բավարարվի, որովհետև ցելոֆանը ու ընդհանրապես պլաստիկ նյութը բնության գլխավոր թշնամին է: Եվրոպական երկրներում անգամ փոքր էրեխեքը գիտեն դրա մասին: Բայց դու էս հոգնած-տանջված-կիսասոված մարդուն դե փորձի նման բան ասել. ամենաքիչը աննորմալի տեղ կդնի քեզ:
> Կամ աղբը առանձնացնելը... Էկոլոգիական կարևոր հարցերից մեկն է: Բայց արդյո՞ք Հայաստանի նման երկրի համար, որտեղ միլիոն հատ ուրիշ հրատապ հարցեր կան, էդ աղբի առանձնացումը (բուսականը` մի տեղ, պլաստիկը` մի տեղ, ապակին `մի տեղ և այլն) կարևոր խնդիր է: Իհարկե ոչ: Ոչ էլ այն կարևոր է էդ երկրի բնակիչների համար. ուզում ես փորձի դաստիարակել, ուզում ես` ոչ:


Ռիփ, էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ, որովհետև դեռ 90-ականներին, երբ մեր տանն ուտելու բան չկար, ես գիտեի, որ փողոցում թուղթ գցել չի կարելի: Իսկ հիմա, որ բարեկեցիկ կյանքով ենք ապրում, չեմ կարողանում մերոնց բացատրել, որ տոպրակները խնայողաբար օգտագործեն:

----------


## nune'

Շատ կարևոր հարցա, ես ինքս դա կարևորում եմ, հարկավոր է մանկուց երեխային մոտեցնել բնությանը ու ցույց տալ աղբամանի տեղը
ՀԳ.Չնայած էդ մարդու մեջից էլա, ինձ կոնկրետչ են ասել, պիտի չկեղտոտես բնությունը, չպոկես և այլն և այլն..բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ հարցա

----------


## aerosmith

ուրեմն ինստիտուտում, անցանք էկոլոգիա առարկա։ Սկզբում ես մտածում էի, ծրագրավորողներիս ինչին ա պետք էդ անտերը, որ մի հատ է տենց անցնում ենք, բաաաաայց անցա պրծա, գնահատականս ստացա(ասեմ ահագին էլ բարձր եմ ստացել, էդ կաշվաքերթ անողների մոտ) ու հիմա նոր եմ հասկանում թե դա ինչ անհրաժեշտ գիություն է, նամանավանդ մեր երկրի համար, ու եթե ես լինեի նախարարը, դպրոցներից կսկսեի էդ առարկան պարտադրել։ Որ մարդիկ դեռ մանկուց իմանան, որ սիգարետի համար մեքենայում կա մոխրաման, ու հեչ էլ պետք չի մոխիրը , կամ ավելի վատ էդ բիչոկը գցել լուսամուտից ներքև, կամ պաղպաղակի համար դրված են արկզներ վաճառակետերում ու շատ ամոթ է ուտելոց հետո թուղթը գղել մայթերին։ Կամ ծամոնը որոճելուց հետո գցել խոտերի մեջ, կամ էլ կպցնել մոտակա կառույցների վրա, կամ էլ ամենաառաջինը մեր  օլիգարխներին կարելի է հասկացնել, որ ընտրություններից առաջ, իրանց ՇՌԵԿԻ ՀԱՅԱՑՔՈՎ նկարները շենքերի պատերին սոսնձելը, դա նախ և առաջ քցում է քաղաքի արտաքին տեսքը, հետո էլ սովորական մահկանացուն ինչքան տեսնի էդ Շռեկի դեմքը ընկնում ա խորը դեպրեսսիայի մեջ, ում մենք երիտասարդներս պարտական չենք իրանց "ՇՈՈՒԻՑ" հետո ընկնենք փողացից փաղոց մաքրենք ետ զիբիլները։
Հա մեկ էլ մի բան մոռացա, մեր գովազդներ,սայթեր արտադրող ընկերություններ ջան, էդ պլակատները  կամ սայթերը որ սարքում եք մի քիչ գույնային համադրությունները չիշտ արեք էլի, հեչ պարտադիր չի չտեսի նաման բռնել ճչան ու վառ գաւոյներ լցնել իրար վրա, դա մարդու աչքի համար շաաատ տհաճ է, իսկ եթե դուք տեղյակ եք դա էլ է էկոլոգիական հիմնախնդիր համարվում։

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ, որովհետև դեռ 90-ականներին, երբ մեր տանն ուտելու բան չկար, ես գիտեի, որ փողոցում թուղթ գցել չի կարելի: Իսկ հիմա, որ բարեկեցիկ կյանքով ենք ապրում, չեմ կարողանում մերոնց բացատրել, որ տոպրակները խնայողաբար օգտագործեն:


Բյուր, փողոցում թուղթ գցելը էնքան էկոլոգիական դաստիարակության հետ կապ չունի, ինչքան ընդհանրապես քաղաքավարության կանոնների ու սոցիալական նորմերի: Թուղթը` ինքը իրենով, բնությանը վնաս չի (փայտից ստացված նյութ է): Ու փողոցում թուղթ չենք գցում` նախ և առաջ սոցիալական դաստիարակության արդյունքում, այլ ոչ թե էկոլոգիականի:
Իսկ այ ցելոֆանը խնայողաբար օգտագործելը հենց բնապահպանական դաստիարակություն է, որը քաղաքավարության կանոնների և հասարակական չափանիշների հետ կապ չունի: Տոպրակները ազատ դրված են խանութում` քո օգտագործման համար, ինչքան ուզում ես վերցրու, դա հասարակական կաննոներին դեմ չի. միայն բնապահպանական մտորումներն են, որ կարող են քեզ հետ պահել դրանց շատ օգտագործումից:

----------

Ուլուանա (08.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, փողոցում թուղթ գցելը էնքան էկոլոգիական դաստիարակության հետ կապ չունի, ինչքան ընդհանրապես քաղաքավարության կանոնների ու սոցիալական նորմերի: Թուղթը` ինքը իրենով, բնությանը վնաս չի (փայտից ստացված նյութ է): Ու փողոցում թուղթ չենք գցում` նախ և առաջ սոցիալական դաստիարակության արդյունքում, այլ ոչ թե էկոլոգիականի:
> Իսկ այ ցելոֆանը խնայողաբար օգտագործելը հենց բնապահպանական դաստիարակություն է, որը քաղաքավարության կանոնների և հասարակական չափանիշների հետ կապ չունի: Տոպրակները ազատ դրված են խանութում` քո օգտագործման համար, ինչքան ուզում ես վերցրու, դա հասարակական կաննոներին դեմ չի. միայն բնապահպանական մտորումներն են, որ կարող են քեզ հետ պահել դրանց շատ օգտագործումից:


Ռիփ, թուղթ ասելով հենց էդ հասարակ, սովորական թուղթը նկատի չունեմ: Խոսքս զանազան սննդային փաթեթավորումների մասին է, որը թուղթ չի, բայց ցելոֆան էլ չի: Ամեն դեպքում՝ արհեստական նյութ ա, որը չի քայքայվում: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե հարցը լայնացնենք, կարելի է նույնն ասել բնության գրկում պիկնիկ անելուց հետո զիբիլը չհավաքելու մասին: Իսկ էդ զիբիլի մեջ ի՞նչ ա: Ցելոֆաններ, պլաստիկ շշեր և այլն:

----------


## Մանանա

ես կարծում եմ, որ բնապահպանությունը միայն փողոց աղտոտելը չէ, իհարկե դա շաատ կարևոր է, դա ներքին կուլտուրայի խնդիր է: Սակայն երբ նայում եմ, թե ինչ են անում մեր Երկրի հետ, լացս գալիս է,  այդ անտանելի ծառահատումները, որոնց փոխարեն ճանապարհներ են կառուցում, հետո Երկրի մեջ ինչ կա չկա հանում են դուրս, հանքեր են ստեղծում, հետո էտ անբնական դիսբալանսից բնականաբար Երկիրը ջղայնանում է ու բնական աղետներ են լինում...
կարծում եմ էկոլոգիական դաստիարակությունը նախ պետք է պետական մակարդակով արվի, ատեղծվեն էկոլոգիական նորմեր: Օրինակ թող անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ ստեղծեն հեծանիվ քշողների համար, անվտանգ կանգառներ ու ընդհանրապես քարոզեն հեծանիվ քշել մեքենայի փոխարեն (օրինակ)

----------


## yerevanci

*Առաջիկայում  ամեն  ինչ  էկոլոգիայի  և  էկոդաստիարակության  մասին*

*1. Էկոլոգիան որպես կենսաբանական և սոցիալական գիտություն*

1966թ. գերմանացի կենսաբան Է. Հեկկելը, Չ Դարվինի «Տեսակների ծագումը» աշխատության տպավորության տակ (1859), «Օրգանիզմների համընդհանուր ձևաբանությունը» աշխատության մեջ էկոլոգիան առանձնացրել է որպես «Օրգանիզմների և շրջապատի ոչ կենսական ու կենսական գործոնների փոխհարաբերությունների մասին գիտություն»: Էկոլոգիա բառը թարգմանաբար նշանակում է (ojkos)-ապրելատեղ, կացարան և (logos)-գիտություն: Բառացիորեն թարգմանած էկոլոգիան գիտություն է ապրելատեղի մասին:
Ներկայումս էկոլոգիան որպես գիտություն բնութագրելիս անհրաժեշտ է հաշվի առնել մի քանի ընդհանուր դրույթներ.
ա. Էկոլոգիան գիտություն է օրգանիզմների և միջավայրի փոխհարաբերությունների մասին:
բ. Էկոլոգիան համակարգերն ուսումնասիրող գիտություն է (տեղախումբ, պոպուլյացիա), էկոհամակարգ, կենսոլորտ):
գ. Էկոլոգիան գիտություն է բնության և հասարակության փոխհարաբերությունների և հիմնախնդիրների մասին:
դ. Էկոլոգիան նաև գիտություն է բնության կազմության և գործառույթների մասին:
Այստեղից հետևում է, որ էկոլոգիան ամենից առաջ գիտություն է կենդանի օրգանիզմների միմյանց և շրջակա միջավայրի գործոնների փոխհարաբերությունների մասին: Շնորհիվ այդ փոխհարաբերությունների օրգանիզմները բնության մեջ գոյատևում են ոչ որպես քաոսային կուտակումներ, այլ առաջացնում են որոշակի համակեցություններ` համակարգեր:
Ներկա պայմաններում «էկոլոգիա» գիտության ամենաընդունված սահմանումը հետևյալն է. Էկոլոգիան համալիր գիտություն է, որն ուսունասիրում է օրգանիզմների և միջավայրի փոխհարաբերությունները, կյանքի վերօրգանիզմային համակարգերի (տեղախումբ, էկոհամակարգ, կենսոլորտ) կառուցվածքն ու գործառույթները, ինչպես նաև բնության և հասարակության դինամիկ հավասարակշռությունը պահպանելու հիմնախնդիրները:
Ժամանակակից էկոլոգիան իրենից ներակայացնում է գիտությունների ճյուղավորված համակարգ: Այն բաժանվում է ընդհանուր էկոլոգիայի, որն ուսումնասիրում է բնական համալիրները, բուսական, կենդանական, սնկային խմբերը և նրանց շրջապատող ոչ կենսական գործոնների (լույս, ջերմություն, խոնավություն) փոխադարձ կապերի մեխանիզմները: Էկոլոգիայի մասնավոր բաժիններն ուսունասիրում են առանձին տեսակների, տեղախմբերի և առանձին օրգանիզմների էկոլոգիական առանձնահատկությունները: Մասնավոր էկոլոգիան ունեցել և այժմ էլ ունի կիրառական մեծ նշանակություն, հատկապես վնասատուների դեմ պայքարի կենսաբանական մեթոդները կիրառելիս: Էկոլոգիան որպես կենսաբանական տեսական հզոր գիտություն տարածել է իր թևերը մարդկային գործունեության բոլոր ոլորտները: Այսօր չկա մարդկային գործունեության մի բնագավառ, որտեղ կարելի լինի անտեսել էկոլոգիական մոտեցումը: Ժամանակակից գիտության մեջ «Էկոլոգիա» հասկացությունը չի սահմանափակվում միայն կենսաբանական իմաստով: Երբ հարցը վերաբերում է հասարակության զարգացմանը, այս հասկացության կենսաբանական իմաստը սերտ կերպով միահյուսվում է մարդու սոցիալական, տնտեսական, տեխնիկական գործունեության հետ: Դրա համար համապատասխանաբար առանձնացվում է բժշկական, տեխնիկական, գյուղատնտեսական և սոցիական էկոլոգիա, որոնք բնական համակարգերն ուսումնասիրող էկոլոգիայի հետ կազմում են ժամանակակից համալիրային էկոլոգիա, որը կոչված է մշակելու բնության հետ մարդու ընդհանուր գործունեության ռազմավարությունը:

----------


## **David**

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ էս թեմայով մեծ աշխատանք եմ գրում:Հուսով եմ լավ կստացվի ու դուք էլ կկարդաք:Դե մի քանի նյութա պետք ես տեմայով եթե կարաք օգնեք,,կամ հետաքրքիր մտքեր,առաջարկներ սպասում եմ::Պետք է Գերմանական 1945թից սկսած կրթական ռեֆորմի մասին նյութ:Զարգացած երկրների էկոկրթության մասին ,,ու Ճապոնիայի էկոբարոյական բարձր մակարդակի մասին նյութ

----------


## yerevanci

*2. Էկոլոգիական գիտելիքների զարգացման համառոտ պատմությունը*

Բնության վրա մարդու ներգործությունը սկսել է մարդու ձևավորման ժամանակաշրջանից: Սակայն մարդու զարգացման վաղ շրջանում այդ ներգործությունը եղել է համեմատաբար աննկատ: Այդ ժամանակ մարդ-բնություն փոխներգործությունները տարերային բնույթ են կրել, թեև մարդիկ գիտակցել են, որ բնական հարստությունները չի կարելի մի քանի օրում սպառել, այլապես մնացած ժամանակներում տոհմը կմատնվի քաղցի և կմահանա: Այնուամենայնիվ երկրի էվոլյուցիան մինչև մարդու հայտնվելը և հետո միանգամայն տարբեր բաներ են եղել: Մարդը դարձել է հզոր երկրաբանական գործոն, որն անճանաչելիորեն փոխել է երկրի տեսքը: Մարդն իր ձևավորման սկզբնական էտապում արդեն ունեցել է պարզագույն գիտելիքներ այն մասին, թե երբ և որտեղ կարելի է որս կատարել, պտուղներ և սերմեր հավաքել, ինչպես խուսափել վայրի գազաններից: Էկոլոգիա գիտության ձևավորման մեջ իրենց ներդրումն ունեին Հին աշխարհի մտածողները` Արիստոտելը, Հիպոկրատը, Էպիկուրը, Թեոֆրաստը և այլոք: Արիստոտելը (մ.թ.ա. 384-322թթ.) նույնիսկ առաջարկել է կենդանիները և բույսերը ենթարկել կարգաբանության և ինքը կատարել է առաջին փորձը: Արիստոտելի աշակերտ Թեոֆրաստը (մ.թ.ա. 372-287թթ.) նկարագրել է բույսերի խմբերը և կապը միջավայրի հետ: Վերածննդի դարաշրջանը նշանավորվել է մեծ հայտնագործություններով, հատկապես զգալի հաջողությունների են հասել աշխարհագրությունը, բուսաբանությունը և կենդանաμանությունը: Ճանապարհորդ գիտնականները ոչ միայն նկարագրել են բույսերի կառուցվածքը, այլ նաև տեղեկություններ են տվել միջավայրի պայմաններից նրանց կախվածության մասին: Միջնադարյան Հայաստանում մարդ-բնություն փոխհարաբերությունները կարգավորված են եղել օրենքով: Մխիթար Գոշի «Դատաստանագրքում» գրված է, որ բնությանը վնաս պատճառողը պարտավոր էր վերականգնել վնասը: Հայաստանում գործում էին խմելու ջրի ստորգետնյա ջրացանցերի, ջրանցքների պահպանման և շահագործման համակարգեր: Ամիրդովլաթ Ամասիացին ուսումնասիրել է բույսերի և կենդանիների բուժիչ հատկությունները: Մխիթար Հերացին մարդու վրա կատարել է լուրջ ուսումնասիրություններ, ամենահին գրավոր աղբյուրներից երևում է, որ այդ ժամանակվա մտածողներից շատերը ոչ միայն նշել են բուսական և կենդական տեսակների անունները, այլև նրանց կազմության և հատկությունների մասին, որտեղ հատկապես մեծ նշանակություն է տրվել մարդու համար օգտակար հատկանիշներին: Կուտակված փաստացի նյութերը գիտնականներին հնարավորություն են տվել ստեղծել գիտական աշխատություններ` ներգրավելով նոր փաստերը: Շվեյցարացի բնախոս Կ.Հեսները (1516-1565) հինգ հատորով հրատարակել է «Կենդանիների պատմությունը» աշխատությունը: Նա Ցյուրիխում հիմնադրել է բուսաμանական այգի և առաջին բնապատմական թանգարանը: Իտալացի բնագետ Ուլիսե Ալդրովանդին (1522-1608) Բոլոնիա քաղաքի համալսարանին կից ստեղծում է բուսաբանական այգի, կենդանիների և բույսերի թանգարան: Անգլիացի կենսաբան Ջոն Ռեյը 1670թ. առաջարկել է բույսերի առաջին կարգաբանությունը, պատկերացում է տվել երկշաքիլ և միաշաքիլ բույսերի մասին: Ֆրանսիացի բանախույզ Ո.Ոեոմյուրը (1683-1757) վեց հատորով հարստարակել է «միջատների բնական պատմության մասին» աշխատությունը, որտեղ հսկայական նյութ է ներկայացրել միջատների կյանքի հասարակական ապրելակերպի մասին: 1749թ. շվեդացի բնագետ Կ. Լիննեյը  ատենախոսություն է ներկայացրել «Բնության էկոնոմիկան» թեմայով: Իսկ 1760թ. նա հրատարակել է «Բնության հասարակական կառուցվածքը» աշխատությունը, որտեղ հետևողականորեն կիրառել է կենդանական և բուսական տեսակների կրկնակի անվանակոչությունը, այսինքն յուրաքանչյուր տեսակին տվել է լատիներեն երկու անվանում` ցեղի և տեսակի: Նրա սահմանած կարգաբանության սկզբունքները մինչ օրս էլ չեն կորցրել իրենց նշանակությունը: Էկոլոգիական հայացքների զարգացմանը մեծ ազդեցություն է թողել Ժ. Լամարկի «Կենդանաμանության փիլիսոփայություն» աշխատությունը (1809թ): Նա իրավմամբ համարվում է էվոլուցիրայի առաջին տեսության հիմնադիրը: Էկոլոգիան համարվում է այն եզակի գիտություններից մեկը, որն ունի իր ծննդյան օրը: 1866թ սեպտեմբերի 14-ին գերմանացի երիտասարդ գիտնական Է. Հեկելը առաջին անգամ օգտագործել է «էկոլոգիա» հասկացությունը: Այդ ժամանակաշրջանից սկսվել է «Էկոլոգիա» գիտության հաղթարշավը: Ռուսաստանում Հեկելի գործի շարունակողներն էին Ի.Մեչենկովը, Կ.Բերը, Ս.Սևերցկովը և այլն: Անգլիացի աշխարհահռչակ կենսաբան Չ. Դարվինի «Տեսակների ծագումը բնական ընտրության ճանապարհով» (1859թ) կապիտալ աշխատությունը մեծ հեղաշրջում է կատարել կենսաբանության մեջ: Այդ ժամանակաշրջանից սկսվեց կենսաբանական գիտությունների բուռն զարգացումը: Էկոլոգիայի զարգացման բնագավառում խոշոր ներդրում է ունեցել ռուս աշխարհահռչակ կենսաբան Վ.Վերնադսկին (1863-1945թթ): Կենսոլորտի զարգացման մասին ուսմունքի հիմնադիրը հենց Վ.Վերնադսկին է (1926թ.): Նա իր կյանքի վերջին շրջանում գալիս է այն հետևությանը, որ կենսոլորտի զարգացումը սերտ կերպով կապված է մարդու հետ, և որոշ իմաստով ճիշտ է ասել, որ կենսոլորտի գործունեությունը կառավարում է մարդը և այդ հիման վրա նա առաջարկում է «նոոսֆերա» հասկացությունը, որը նշանակում է «բանական թաղանթ»: Վերջին մի քանի տասնամյակների էկոլոգիական ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տվել բնության և հասարակության փոխհարաμերությունների անցանկալի զարգացումները հանգեցնում են ոչ թե բանական ոլորտի, այլ անկյանք ոլորտի (նեկրոսֆերա) առաջացմանը: Այդ եզրակացության վառ վկայությունն է, որ ամբողջ շարք հիմնախնդիրները, որոնց թիվը գնալով ոչ միայն չի պակասում, այլ աճում է, և առանց այդ հիմնախնդիրների լուծման անհնար է մարդու առաջադիմական զարգացումը:Այսօր մարդկության վերապրելը հնարավոր է միայն բնության և հասարակության ներդաշնակ զարգացման դեպքում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Պլաստիկ շշերի դեմ պայքարում հետարքրիր կլինի հավանաբար Գերմանիայի փորձը: 

Այստեղ պլաստիկ շշով ցանկացած հեղուկ գնելիս հաճախորդը վճարում է Pfand- գրավ, որը կազմում է 15-25 ցենտ՝ մոտ 70-120 դրամ եթե չեմ սխալվում, ինչը բավականին մեծ գումար է: Սա ստիպում է քաղաքացիներին պահել շշերը և հետ վերադարձնել խանութներ, որպեսզի իրենց գրավը ետ ստանան: 

Հնարավոր է սա որոշակի սոցիալան բարդություններ առաջացնի, բայց միայն սկզբնական շրջանում, մինչև որ մարդիկ սովորեն շշերը հավաքել:

----------

Ռուֆուս (10.04.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*3. Էկոլոգիայի ուսումնասիրման առարկաները և մեթոդները*

Ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր գիտություն, էկոլոգիան ևս բնութագրվում է հետևյալ հատկանիշներով.
1. Ուսումնասիրման առարկաներով
2. Ուսումնասիրման մեթոդներով
3. Որոշակի հիմնախնդիրներ լուծելու գաղափարների համակարգով
Էկոլոգիայի ուսումնասիրման գլխավոր առարկան համարվում է բնական էկոհամակարգերը: Օրինակ` բնական էկոհամակարգ է Սևանա լիճը, անտառը, տափաստանը և այլն, որոնք ըստ էության համարվում են այն, ինչը մենք անվանում ենք մեզ շրջապատող բնությունը: Մեր մոլորակի էկոհամակարգերը կարելի է դիտարկել որպես աղյուսներ, որոնցից կազմված է ամբողջ կենսոլորտը, որը ևս էկոլոգիայի ուսումնասիրման առարկա է: Էկոլոգիայի ուսումնասիրման առարկա են նաև տեղախմբերը (պոպուլյացիա): էկոլոգիական գիտության ուսումնասիրման մեթոդները խիստ բազմազան են: Այդ բոլորը կարելի է բաժանել երեք խմբի` փորձարարական (դաշտային և լաբորատոր), նկարագրական և վերլուծական:
Բերենք բնության մեջ կատարվող ուսումնասիրությունների օրինակներ` միավոր մակերեսի վրա այս կամ այն տեղախմբի թվաքանակը պարզելու համար կատարում ենք առանձնյակների հաշվարկ: Նման ձևով անտառում հաշվում ենք ծառերի քանակը: Երկու դեպքում էլ այդ հաշվարկները անհարժեշտ են նշված հարստություններն արդյունավետ օգտագործելու համար: Խոշոր կաթնասունների թվաքանակը կարող են հաշվել ուղղաթիռների օգնությամբ: Թռչունների տեղաշարժերի երթուղիներն ուսումնասիրելու համար նրանց ոտքերին հագցնում են համարակալված օղակներ: Այդ մեթոդը հնարավորություն է տվել պարզել շատ թռչնատեսակների երթուղիները և շատերի համար մշակվել են պահպանության միջոցառումներ: Կրծողների թվաքանակը պարզելու համար շատ հաճախ դիմում են նրանց գործող բները հաշվելու եղանակին: Ձկների վտառների շարժման ուղղություններն ուսումնասիրում են հատուկ ձայնաստուգիչ սարքերի օգնությամբ: Էկոլոգիան ունի բազմաթիվ հիմնախնդիրներ լուծելու գաղափարների համակարգ: Օրինակ` բնության և հասարակության դինամիկ հավասարակշռությունն անսահմանափակ ժամանակաշրջանում պահպանելու գաղափարը, կենսոլորտի համաերկրային միասնության պահպանության գաղափարը և այլն: Մեր կյանքի ամենատարբեր կիրառական հիմնախնդիրները լուծելու համար անհրաժեշտ է *էկոլոգիական մտածելակերպ*: Այս կապակցությամ ժամանակակից էկոլոգիան դուրս է եկել մաքուր ակադեմիական ուսումնական լինելու շրջանակներից և դարձել է համաերկրային բազմաթիվ հիմնախնդիր լուծելու հիմնարար և գործնական հզոր գիտություն:

----------


## yerevanci

*Կրթությունն ու դաստիարակությունն արդյոք կօգնե՞ն Հայաստանում կանաչ տնտեսության խթանմանը, թե՞ դրա համար արմատական փոփոխություններ են պահանջվում*

Հունիսի 16-ին գերմանական GIZ կազմակերպության գրասենյակում տեղի ունեցավ «կանաչ աշխատատեղերի» խթանման նախաձեռնության քննարկում, այսինքն այնպիսի տնտեսության, որը նվազագույնի կհասցնի մարդու ճնշումը բնության վրա: Գերմանիայի փորձը եւ «կանաչ տնտեսության» հեռանկարները ներկայացրեց  GIZ-ի փորձագետ Հարմութ Յարոշը. Այս ոլորտում կրթության եւ դաստիրարկության վրա շեշտադրում արեցին Բարաբարա Զիբերթը (Վայրի բնության եւ մշակութային արժեքների պահպանման հիմնադրամ), Գրետա Թամրազյանը (Դիլիջանի պետական քոլեջ), Էլիզա Պետրոսյանը (Էկո-գլոբ):
Բարբարա Զիբերթի խոսքերով` Հայաստանի երիտասարդության հետ աշխատելու փորձը ցույց  է տալիս, որ մարդիկ համայնքներում սովորել են չնկատել բացասական պահերը, իսկ դա խանգարում է նրան, որպեսզի համապատասխան որոշումներ ընդունվեն: Օրինակ` մարդիկ սովորել են ասել, որ ջուրը լավն է, թեպետ իրենց օգտագործած ջուրը վատ որակի է: Նա ելքը տեսնում է նոր սերնդի կրթության եւ դաստիարակության մեջ, որը հնարավություն ունի փոխելու իրավիճակը, եւ առաջարկում է էկոլոգիական քոլեջի ստեղծման գաղափարը: Այս գաղափարին հավանություն տվեց նաեւ GIZ-ի տնօրեն Դետլեֆ Բարտը:
Քննարկմանը մասնակցեց Տավուշի մարզից ժամանած խումբը: Տավուշն ընդունված է համարել էկոլոգիապես ամենից «մաքուր» մարզը` ազատված հանքարդյունաբերական, մետալուրգիական, քիմիական ձեռնարկություներից, որոնք ամենածանր ազդեցությունն են գործում Հայաստանում շրջակա միջավայրի վրա: Պարզվեց, որ Տավուշում առանց ուշադրության չեն մնացել հանքարդյունաբերական ընկերությունները, եւ հիմա այնտեղ գունավոր մետաղների որոնման երկրաբանահետախուզական աշխատանքներ են սկսվել:
Տավուշի մարզի հպարտության` Դիլիջան ազգային պարկի 80% տարածքը տնտեսական գոտի է, որը կառուցապատվում է հիմնականում շինարարության թույլտվության պայմաններում: Նշենք, որ այդ թույլտվությունը բավարար չէ, քանի որ պետք է լինի բնապահպանական փորձաքննության եզակացությունը` հասարակական լսումների անցացմամբ: Մեր տվյալներով (ԷկոԼուր)` ազգային պարկում շինությունների մեծամասնությունն այդ եզրակացությունը չունեն:
Անտառային սեկտորում իրավիճակը, որը Հայաստանում կանաչ աշխատատեղերի բացման հեռանկարային ոլորտ է համարվում, ներկայացրեց  «էկոԼուր»-ի նախագահ Ինգա Զարաֆյանը: Այստեղ հիմնական խնդիրներն են` կառավարության չցանկանալը ֆինանսավորելու  անտառային սեկտորը,  «Հայանտառ» ՊՈԱԿ-ի ցածր կարգավիճակը, անօրինական հատումների նկատմամբ վերահսկողության փաստացի բացակայությունը, անտառի կառավարումից տեղի բնակչության օտարումը,  ինչպես նաեւ անտառային սետորի ցուցանիշների մասին վստահելի տվյալների բացակայությունը, որոնցով կարելի է կողմնորոշվել կանաչ տնտեսություն վարման համար:
«Հանուն կայուն մադկային զարգացման ասոցիացիա»-ի նախագահ Կարինե Դանիելյանը ներկայացրեց Հայաստանի կառավարության կողմից նույնպես ընդունված  կայուն զարգացման մոդելը եւ ցույց տվեց, որ Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացումը կատարվում է այդ մոդելին հակառակ ուղղությամբ: Հատկապես այդ հակասությունը տեսանելի է կառավարության հայտարարած զարգացման առաջնահերթությունների օրինակի վրա` հանքարդյունաբերություն եւ զբոսաշրջություն: Տաթեւի վանական համալիրը հայտարարվել է զբոսաշրջության զարգացման կենտրոն, որտեղ մասնավոր ներդրողները խոշոր ֆինանսական ներդրումներ են կատարել աշխարհում ամենամեծ ճոպանուղու կառուցման համար: Միաժամանակ, կառավարությունը Տաթեւի մոտակայքում ոսկու եւ երկաթի հանքավայրերի երկրաբանահետախուզական աշխատանքների անցկացման արտոնագիր է տրամադել: Եթե այդ հանքավայրերը յուրացվեն Հայաստանում ընդունված չափանիշների համաձայն, ապա զբոսաշրջությունն այնտեղ անելու ոչինչ չունի:  Կարինե Դանիելյանը խնդրի լուծումն ամենից առաջ տեսնում է համակարգային փոփոխություններում: Այդ տեսլականին աջակցում է նաեւ «ԷկոԼուր»-ը:

*ecolur.org*

----------

